# Changes to tourist permit?



## nuevavida (Jun 15, 2012)

Recently INM in Cancun has stopped giving 180 day tourist visa, and instead is giving only 30 days. So far Cozumel is still giving the 180 day visa. Does anyone know more about this and if it is isolated to Cancun?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I don't have recent personal experience flying-into the Cancun airport, so I can't answer what is or what isn't happening at the moment. To the best of my knowledge, however, the INM regulations regarding permission to temporarily visit Mexico as a tourist _have not_ been changed and that the INM agent a person encounters at the airport has the individual authority to make a determination as to the number of days a person may remain .. not to exceed the 180-days. Requests for extensions in time may result in INM staff asking some questions and requiring the visitor to demonstrate financial ability to remain in the country, and for proof of outbound passage at the end of that time. As has been suggested, application of INM regulations are not uniform throughout the system.


----------



## Rwrobb (Jul 13, 2014)

*Length of Time Permitted to visit Mexico*



Longford said:


> I don't have recent personal experience flying-into the Cancun airport, so I can't answer what is or what isn't happening at the moment. To the best of my knowledge, however, the INM regulations regarding permission to temporarily visit Mexico as a tourist _have not_ been changed and that the INM agent a person encounters at the airport has the individual authority to make a determination as to the number of days a person may remain .. not to exceed the 180-days. Requests for extensions in time may result in INM staff asking some questions and requiring the visitor to demonstrate financial ability to remain in the country, and for proof of outbound passage at the end of that time. As has been suggested, application of INM regulations are not uniform throughout the system.


I am currently checking into the Mexican Tourist Card (Re: Length Of Stay in Mexico) here in Canada. I,ve been in touch with the Mexican Tourist Board and the Mexican Consulate and am waiting for an answer. It sure would be nice to have a guarantee of 180 days. I,m sure your right that they will question your finances, and if you have a return ticket. As long as you can show documented proof of such maybe it can be arranged beforehand and save problems when entering Mexico.


----------



## nuevavida (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for the post! We were also thinking of going to Belize for the tourist visa if it is shorter than 180 days, but don't know if that will be OK or if we are expected to return to our country of origin. Thoughts?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If you do not get permission for 180 days you simply go to your nearest IMN office and you will receive 
it, so lets say you fly into Cancun and only get 30 days, go to IMN and receive and additional 150 days..
Then if wanting to stay longer then visit Belize for a day or 2......

There is a section on the "visitors permit" ( FMM ) for the IMN officer to mark for 30 days which I believe is for folks that have started the residence procedure in the home country and have 30 days to visit IMN and finish the process...


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I think there was a misunderstanding on the 30 days. I do not believe that is the policy, nor is it changing. Someone did not speak up or did not make themselves clear. As chicois8 says, easy to extend, cost a little more. Next time, take a copy of the law with you for them to read, if you have problems. Good luck.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Are you going for vacation or do you plan on living there?

Many years ago, Cancun airport INM officials asked where one was going and for how long one was staying. If you had a 2 week vacation at a resort, they gave you 2 weeks on your FMM. If you wanted to stay longer you had to go to INM and PAY a fee to extend.

Many folks make border runs to Belice, spend the night at the casino, and then return with a new 180 FMM.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

I arrived back in Mexico on Monday via the Cancun airport. I asked for and received 180 days.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Sounds to me like someone got this OP wrong. Just rumor, no validity.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> If you do not get permission for 180 days you simply go to your nearest IMN office and you will receive
> it, so lets say you fly into Cancun and only get 30 days, go to IMN and receive and additional 150 days..


Of course, you will have to pay for the extension.


----------



## Schort (Aug 9, 2014)

This is a discussion of many friends here. We all have been treated differently than the "normal 180 days". DW asked for 180 & the lady would only give her 90 and went on to hand write this in her passport. Other friends have similar experience 30-40% of the time. Our last return (together) we were not even asked & he (heffe) gave us 180. Canadian or American doesn't seem to matter. 

Still watching for more details or patterns. 

We do go to Belize, but there's more to consider there. Friends from Canada (and kiddos) got backed into a corner for a considerable bribe request & lost $7000 pesos after it was over. Won't stop us from going, but makes one think of what may happen.


----------



## nuevavida (Jun 15, 2012)

Can you be more specific about this: "We do go to Belize, but there's more to consider there. Friends from Canada (and kiddos) got backed into a corner for a considerable bribe request & lost $7000 pesos after it was over. Won't stop us from going, but makes one think of what may happen." ?


----------



## Rwrobb (Jul 13, 2014)

*Length Of Stay*



Schort said:


> This is a discussion of many friends here. We all have been treated differently than the "normal 180 days". DW asked for 180 & the lady would only give her 90 and went on to hand write this in her passport. Other friends have similar experience 30-40% of the time. Our last return (together) we were not even asked & he (heffe) gave us 180. Canadian or American doesn't seem to matter.
> 
> Still watching for more details or patterns.
> 
> We do go to Belize, but there's more to consider there. Friends from Canada (and kiddos) got backed into a corner for a considerable bribe request & lost $7000 pesos after it was over. Won't stop us from going, but makes one think of what may happen.


I know its frustrating. I,ve tried to get an answer from sources here in Canada and no one from any government office can give me a straight answer. I think it,s going to end up just being a money grab once you enter mexico and if your staying more than 1-2 weeks you,ll have to pay accordingly for your length of stay up to 180 days.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

"For admission into Mexico you must present: 

1.Passport or identity card and valid and current trip. Mexican authorities do not require a minimum period of validity of the passport; however, this document must be current at the time of admission and during the period that they wish to remain in Mexico. 


2. The Multiple Migratory Form (FMM) duly completed, which will be provided by the airline or at ports of entry. 



3.In the case of children under 18 traveling alone or accompanied by a major third age (grandparents, uncles, brothers, etc.) must submit documents attesting authorization to leave the country signed by both parents or Acting parental or guardianship, granted by a public notary. If the document is issued in Canada must be notarized, legalized by the Consulate or Embassy of Mexico and translated into Spanish. Important for minors Note. 



4.The immigration authority may at the port of entry require documents proving the purpose of your trip, according to the activity carried on in the national territory: tourist (hotel reservations, itinerary of their return or leaving); Business (Spanish language letter stating that the company's employee (s) thereof and that the services provided in the country shall be borne by the company or invitation letter public or private institution for activities in Mexico unpaid indicating subject of travel, length of stay and estimated liability letter from the travel and stay); technicians (copy of contract for technology transfer, patents and trademarks, purchase of machinery and equipment, technical training of staff or any other related to the production process of a company established in Mexico); student (letter of invitation or acceptance of an institution belonging to the National Education System for courses, study or research project or training by a maximum stay of 180 days."



Visitantes que no requieren visa, con estancia de hasta 180 días


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Rwrobb said:


> I know its frustrating. I,ve tried to get an answer from sources here in Canada and no one from any government office can give me a straight answer. I think it,s going to end up just being a money grab once you enter mexico and if your staying more than 1-2 weeks you,ll have to pay accordingly for your length of stay up to 180 days.


" a money grab" sounds a bit melodramatic to me. 

You pay the $305 pesos at the border or it is included in your airline ticket and get a FMM card. Fill out the tourist section and you are on your way. If they only give you 30 days, for example, at an airport you then go to an INM office and pay another $305 pesos to get it extented to 180 days, or 150 days more. They will want nothing as you state "extra." That is against the law. You can report any INM official who asks for anything "extra".

If you need more days start by filling out this "tramite" for an extensión of a tourist FMM, print out the form, on this webpage, and take it with you to any INM office to process.


http://www.inm.gob.mx/index.php/page/Solicitud_de_Estancia

Select:

"Extender la estancia" [Extend stay]

Next select: "Expedición de Tarjeta de Visitante por Ampliacion" [Expedition Visitors or Tourist Card for Expansion [extensión]]

Then fill out your personal data and print the form. The office will send you to any bank with a form to pay the money, you bring back to them. I don´t know if there is a processing fee.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> "For admission into Mexico you must present:
> 
> 
> 3.In the case of children under 18 traveling alone or accompanied by a major third age (grandparents, uncles, brothers, etc.) must submit documents attesting authorization to leave the country signed by both parents or Acting parental or guardianship, granted by a public notary. If the document is issued in Canada must be notarized, legalized by the Consulate or Embassy of Mexico and translated into Spanish. Important for minors Note.
> ...


There is an update to this 3rd point on the Consulate website - that last line "Important for minors Note" is actually a link to updated information - which I have copied below. The legislation regarding minors travelling alone or accompanied by someone other than a parent was changed in Dec 2013, and took effect Jan. 24, 2014. I'm aware of this as I was arranging for my teenage son to travel unaccompanied to Mexico last winter and the Consulate advised me of the change (this was before the websites were updated so I was getting ready to do the "notarized, legalized at the Consulate" letter). 

Non-Mexican minors do not require any additional documentation other than their passport (from Mexico's perspective - their home country may have specific requirements). Also airlines have differing requirements for documentation for unaccompanied minors, so check with your airline as well. Air Canada has no specific requirements starting at age 12 yrs. Last February Aeromexico wanted that notarized, legalized letter - they said it was to conform to Mexican Immigration legislation. I guess no one had informed them the legislation had changed. 

Mexican nationals under the age of 18, whether residing in Mexico or abroad, do need additional documentation to exit Mexico, if not accompanied by at least one parent. 

From the website of the Consulate in Toronto:

_On December 2nd, 2013, a new guideline was published reforming the provisions of the Migratory Law’s Regulations on travel by minors under the age of 18. The new guideline will take effect as of January 24th, 2014.

a) Foreign minors (under 18 years of age) travelling to Mexico alone or with a third party of legal age (grandparent, aunt/uncle, etc.) as visitors (tourists or with a short stay for study purposes up to 180 days), DO NOT REQUIRE authorization or a letter of consent from their parents or guardians. Mexican migratory authorities will allow these minors to leave Mexico at the end of their stay upon presentation of a valid passport.


b) The following categories however, DO REQUIRE proper authorization or a letter of consent from their parents or legal guardians, if they are a minor (under 18 years of age) and are traveling alone or with a third party of legal age (grandparent, aunt/uncle, etc.):

· Mexican nationals residing in Mexico.

· Mexican nationals residing abroad.

· Mexican nationals with double nationality.

· Foreigners with temporary residence, permanent residence or temporary-student status (more than 180 days) in Mexico.

Requirements:

When departing from Mexico, at the Immigration screening of INAMI (Mexican Migratory Authority), apart from presenting a valid passport of the minor, it must display the authorization form issued by INAMI (a form free of charge), through which both parents or legal guardians give authorization of the departure of the minor from Mexico or you must present an authorization/consent letter granted by a notary public.

If presenting the form authorized by INAMI, you must fill the form online at the following website: Inicio - Instituto Nacional de Migración

Three copies of this form must be printed and signed and each copy must have attached the following documentation:

Copy of the passport or travel document of the minor traveling.
Copies of the passports of the parents or legal guardians whom give the permit.
Copy of the birth certificate of the minor.
Copy of the passport of the third party of legal age that will be travelling with the minor (if applicable).
Minors who are travelling with at least one parent DO NOT require this authorization.

If opting for the authorization/consent letter granted by a notary public in Canada, it must be translated into Spanish, authenticated by the Canadian government and legalized by the Mexican Consulate in your circumscription or the Mexican Embassy in Ottawa._

Visas


----------



## nuevavida (Jun 15, 2012)

Rwrobb said:


> I know its frustrating. I,ve tried to get an answer from sources here in Canada and no one from any government office can give me a straight answer. I think it,s going to end up just being a money grab once you enter mexico and if your staying more than 1-2 weeks you,ll have to pay accordingly for your length of stay up to 180 days.


I think you are right. Hopefully all will go well at the Consulate this week and I will get the visa temporada.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

One does not actually get a visa at a consulate; rather, an approval for a residence visa. Then, you must enter Mexico within 180 days, establish a residence and report to INM within 30 days to begin the process of gaining your visa. During the process, you remain in Mexico. Once the card is in hand, you may come and go at will.
A 180 day tourist permit is not a visa and cannot be renewed in Mexico.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> One does not actually get a visa at a consulate; rather, an approval for a residence visa. Then, you must enter Mexico within 180 days, establish a residence and report to INM within 30 days to begin the process of gaining your visa. During the process, you remain in Mexico. Once the card is in hand, you may come and go at will.
> A 180 day tourist permit is not a visa and cannot be renewed in Mexico.


Just to clarify. The 180 day tourist permit cannot be renewed without leaving and re-entering Mexico. But others have indicated that if the Border official gives *less* than 180 days, the tourist permit (FMM) can be extended up to the 180 days within Mexico. 

Is this correct?


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> Just to clarify. The 180 day tourist permit cannot be renewed without leaving and re-entering Mexico. But others have indicated that if the Border official gives *less* than 180 days, the tourist permit (FMM) can be extended up to the 180 days within Mexico.
> 
> Is this correct?


Yes, it is.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

ojosazules11 said:


> Just to clarify. The 180 day tourist permit cannot be renewed without leaving and re-entering Mexico. Is this correct?



Just to clarify, by leaving and re entering Mexico the FMM can not be renewed, you receive a new one.......


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> Just to clarify, by leaving and re entering Mexico the FMM can not be renewed, you receive a new one.......


Right. Poor wording on my part.


----------



## Schort (Aug 9, 2014)

nuevavida said:


> Can you be more specific about this: "We do go to Belize, but there's more to consider there. Friends from Canada (and kiddos) got backed into a corner for a considerable bribe request & lost $7000 pesos after it was over. Won't stop us from going, but makes one think of what may happen." ?


So, a friend & her 2 kiddos were going to visit a friend in Belize with a couple more friends in tow. Total of 5 people, all Canadian. Got to the Belize side and 4 people "got through" immigration. The last mother of 2 was held until she paid $7k pesos other join the rest. She refused & fought for "justice" to no avail. They ended up paying like $2k pesos each person to reenter Mexico, so painful paid after hours of arguing the issue. 

I never had this and am going in December, so we'll see. Very credible family of living here for 7 years. 

Money grab happens on both sides of this border. Mexico side has a middle aged fella who will "charge" 300 pesos exit fee even when you argue & show him the airline receipt of your payment of the fee. He tried to get $2k out of me when he knew exactly what I was asking for. I was returning my car permit for a refund of deposit as QRoo is a free zone. So many stories of us and friends who make a hobby of pushing the issues of living here.


----------



## PlayaWeatherman (Dec 1, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Yes, it is.


Is there confirmation on the cost of extending the tourist card at INM if they don't give you 180 days?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

PlayaWeatherman said:


> Is there confirmation on the cost of extending the tourist card at INM if they don't give you 180 days?


The SEGOB INM website does not give the fee amount. I presume you have to go into any INM office and ask them how much the fee is for an extensión of an already valid FMM tourist card. It does state it will be given immediately, no waiting.

It appears most retired persons of retirement age at aiports and border crossing are getting 180 FMMs but at the Cancun aiport this is not always the case especially for younger tourists. This may be a problem from now on there.

Also at the Cancun airport there have been reports of a few Canadians with sexual attack convictions being refused admitance by the INM and sent back to Canada on the next plane.


----------

